# Loving my new D7100



## Shanman (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought a new to me d7100 last month, and am loving this camera.  I switched over from a D5100.  Im glad I made the switch.  Here are some recent pics


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad you are enjoying it. Nice shots


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 25, 2015)

What advantages did you like from the 5100 ?
Congrats on the newer camera


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 25, 2015)

I had the D3200 and D5200 myself and when i got the D7100 the build quality was in a different league, and the amount of physical controls and settings and af system is much better.

John.


----------



## Shanman (Jan 25, 2015)

The differences to me so far is the speed and the controls.  Still learning though


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## goodguy (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats, you are the proud owner of an amazing camera, owned it for over a year and loved every minute of it!


----------



## zeds (Jan 26, 2015)

*nice.,.,*
*Nikon D7100 is very good.,.,*
*check this **Nikon D7100 key features*

24.1MP DX format CMOS sensor, with no OLPF
EXPEED 3 processing
ISO 100-6400 standard, up to 25600 expanded
Max 6 fps continuous shooting in DX mode, 7fps in 1.3X crop mode
51 point AF system, 15 sensors cross type
2016 pixel RGB metering sensor
Spot white balance in live view mode
1080 60i/30p video recording, built-in stereo mic, mic jack and audio monitoring jack
Pentaprism with 100% coverage and 0.94X magnification
3.2", 1.2m-dot LCD screen (640 x 480 X RGBW)
Front and rear IR receivers
Equivalent water and dust resistance to D800/D300S


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2015)

OP - did you use the movable screen on the 5100 and if so, do you miss it with the 7100?


----------



## MRnats (Jan 26, 2015)

I too went from a D5100 to a D7100 recently. Kept the D5100 as a backup and for my wife to learn on. She has a good eye. I can say I do kinda miss the swivel screen when I'm trying to get super low to get my daughters' perspective, but I can overlook that with all the controls on the camera itself that i can adjust on the fly.


----------



## wezza13 (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought a 7100 just before Xmas and it really is a fantastic piece of gear.

Also bought a Yongnuo speedlight with it, so trying to learn about flash photography at the same time. Information overload!


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 26, 2015)

wezza13 said:


> I bought a 7100 just before Xmas and it really is a fantastic piece of gear.
> 
> Also bought a Yongnuo speedlight with it, so trying to learn about flash photography at the same time. Information overload!


and sometimes information overload is a good thing


----------



## BFiggy (Jan 26, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> OP - did you use the movable screen on the 5100 and if so, do you miss it with the 7100?


I also went from the 5100 to the 7100 and I definitely miss the screen. You never realize how useful it is until it's gone. I still make due without it by using the live view, putting the camera in position, then switching back to regular view and firing. It's still not as effective as the screen but it works.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I will miss it too much to give it up.  I will probably trade up to a 5300 instead of the 7100 when the time comes.  I want the wifi and extra mps but don't necessarily have any issues with the 5100 at this point so it is nothing imminent.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 26, 2015)

SquarePeg said:


> I think I will miss it too much to give it up.  I will probably trade up to a 5300 instead of the 7100 when the time comes.  I want the wifi and extra mps but don't necessarily have any issues with the 5100 at this point so it is nothing imminent.


 You can always go with te D750, got the tilty screen and killer low light performance


----------



## raventepes (Jan 26, 2015)

wezza13 said:


> I bought a 7100 just before Xmas and it really is a fantastic piece of gear.
> 
> Also bought a Yongnuo speedlight with it, so trying to learn about flash photography at the same time. Information overload!



I use the same setup, and it's an excellent combination! That Yongnuo is actually really good. I do also use a flash-mounted softbox on it, too, which again give pretty good results.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 26, 2015)

goodguy said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will miss it too much to give it up.  I will probably trade up to a 5300 instead of the 7100 when the time comes.  I want the wifi and extra mps but don't necessarily have any issues with the 5100 at this point so it is nothing imminent.
> ...



Not to hijack the OP's thread but that is an interesting idea.  If I stay with the D5100 longer than planned I will have a bigger budget and I hopefully will have improved enough to where I can justify that price tag. Refurb of course!  Something to consider, thanks...


----------



## wezza13 (Jan 26, 2015)

raventepes said:


> I use the same setup, and it's an excellent combination! That Yongnuo is actually really good. I do also use a flash-mounted softbox on it, too, which again give pretty good results.



Out of interest, which softbox do you use for the Yongnuo flash?


----------



## raventepes (Jan 28, 2015)

Appologies for taking so long to respond. 

I use a Fotodiox. This one here:

Fotodiox 6"x8" Softbox for Nikon Flash, Canon: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

It does its job pretty well. I almost never shoot flash photography without it, to be fair.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 28, 2015)

raventepes said:


> Appologies for taking so long to respond.
> 
> I use a Fotodiox. This one here:
> 
> ...


I also use one of those softboxes for certain work.  They are cheap and worth the money.  If you get to larger subjects though they are limited, I then use my brollies.  (bounce Umbrellas with a diffuser screen) For Off Camera Work


----------



## wezza13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you, it's definitely worth a try at that price!

Will give it a go


----------



## ashamee3 (Apr 29, 2015)

Shanman said:


> I bought a new to me d7100 last month, and am loving this camera.  I switched over from a D5100.  Im glad I made the switch.  Here are some recent pics



Stunning photos, what lens did you use???


----------



## ashamee3 (Apr 29, 2015)

MRnats said:


> I too went from a D5100 to a D7100 recently. Kept the D5100 as a backup and for my wife to learn on. She has a good eye. I can say I do kinda miss the swivel screen when I'm trying to get super low to get my daughters' perspective, but I can overlook that with all the controls on the camera itself that i can adjust on the fly.



Are the photos on your Flickr done with the D7100?


----------



## Shanman (Apr 29, 2015)

Most, some were with a d5100 (the older ones)


----------



## MRnats (Apr 29, 2015)

ashamee3 said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > I too went from a D5100 to a D7100 recently. Kept the D5100 as a backup and for my wife to learn on. She has a good eye. I can say I do kinda miss the swivel screen when I'm trying to get super low to get my daughters' perspective, but I can overlook that with all the controls on the camera itself that i can adjust on the fly.
> ...


Some are, some are with the D5100. It should say which camera I used for each. The last few photos I added were with the D51oo because my D7100 is being repaired.


----------



## ashamee3 (Apr 30, 2015)

MRnats said:


> ashamee3 said:
> 
> 
> > MRnats said:
> ...



Then that brings me to my next question  Your shots are amazing... I am trying to figure out my D7100 some shots look good some not so good, what setting do you have your camera on and what lens are you using say for the top 2 rows of your photos? Hope  you dont mind


----------



## MRnats (Apr 30, 2015)

ashamee3 said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > ashamee3 said:
> ...



First off, Thanks! As for settings... the two newest are with the D5100/50mm combo. iso 100, f1.8, all natural light at ~5pm. the rest from the top 2 rows are with the D7100. Most are with the 85mm at f1.8. 

The closeup of my one daughter with the hood on is with the 35mm and the two of my friend are with the 50mm. iso under 800 and aperture between wide open and 3.2. 

The one of my friend on the bed might have been with my on camera Yongnuo pointed at the ceiling but I don't remember.

 I use Aperture priority unless I'm using flash; then I switch to Manual. I choose my focus point and I use spot metering. Hope that helps.


----------



## ashamee3 (Apr 30, 2015)

MRnats said:


> ashamee3 said:
> 
> 
> > MRnats said:
> ...



Sorry to keep bugging you. I am in desperate need of help. I am doing prom pictures saturday btwn 3pm-5pm I just  bought a D7100 and a 50mm lens, only had a little practice with them so far. One prom I noticed is in direct sunlight if i dont use flash its too dark and if I do its way too bright. Any suggestions as far as settings/ mode etc... should I shoot it RAW or JPEG


----------



## MRnats (Apr 30, 2015)

ashamee3 said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > ashamee3 said:
> ...



Spot meter. Shoot in raw. Try to find shade. If you can back light and reflect light back into their faces that could work. If you need to use fill flash then dial down the flash intensity so it just barely fills in shadows.


----------



## lance70 (May 1, 2015)

Great camera and impressive pics!


----------



## ashamee3 (May 1, 2015)

MRnats said:


> ashamee3 said:
> 
> 
> > MRnats said:
> ...



I still dont totally understand the concept or reasoning for RAW. Isnt there a lot mor editing involved? I use Lightroon to edit


----------



## Braineack (May 1, 2015)

ashamee3 said:


> I still dont totally understand the concept or reasoning for RAW. Isnt there a lot mor editing involved? I use Lightroon to edit



Bring this photo into lightroom:








try to edit it to acheive this result in regards to the amount of exposure/detail in the background/shadows:







Congratulations--you now understand the concept or reasoning for RAW.

.


----------



## MRnats (May 1, 2015)

ashamee3 said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > ashamee3 said:
> ...



There's less editing involved because you have more control over your photo from the get-go... if that makes sense.


----------



## astroNikon (May 1, 2015)

this may make sense (or not)

a JPEG is an in-camera processed image file from the RAW data. 
The JPEG also, since it is already processed per your setup in the camera has a lot of "data" stripped from it which limits any extreme type editing.

a RAW data file (not image) contains ALL possible data of which you can use to manipulate to create an image.


----------



## goodguy (May 1, 2015)

Braineack said:


> ashamee3 said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont totally understand the concept or reasoning for RAW. Isnt there a lot mor editing involved? I use Lightroon to edit
> ...


I couldn't stop smiling, the DR on these FX Sony sensors is just a killer 
BTW cute puss


----------

